# Metro Alliance RC, TX



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Would love to hear call back info from the Metro trial. ??

Also, when trials are held at Pin Oak do they use the CL pond at all? Thx


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

All I know is that 23 are back to the WB in the open


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks to Waterblind
3,4,7,10,11,14,16,17,20,23,24,26,32-38,42,44,47,49.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Yes, CL2 is often used in the trial in all stakes. Of course there is lots more at Metro trial than CL2. Many more big lakes and other techno acqua. Truly a Dog Disneyland.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Janice Jones and Amos on a Q 3rd. Their first color. Heard Avant won, don't have other placements.


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Qual

1st - 22
2nd - 9
3rd - 5
4th - 2
RJ - 26
J - 4


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Qual blue, Way to go Alley!!! Your mama Kate would be proud!!!
That's a first and second in back to back weekends. 

I would like to send out my heart felt prayers to my wonderful friends Dale and Betsy Willard on the loss of Alley's mama Dancin'Dreamer Kate-MH who crossed the Rainbow Bridge earlier today.

She will be forever loved and missed


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

8 back to water marks in Open.

Only numbers I know are: 16,23,37


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Pogo won the open- ! Ms Russell having a good run with Pogo and Tubbs! Know the only other am to finish was Aaron Kelly and Rowdy!! Good job to all!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open 1-36,2-10,3-23,4-35,RJ-37,j-49,20,16

AM to 3rd 1,2,4,6,12,13,16,18,20,21,22,23,24,26,27,30,31,35,36,38,41,42,


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

MARC OPEN results
1st M. Russell
2nd TUCKER!!!!!!!! B.Eckett
3rd B Schrader 
4th LUCY B.Eckett
RJ B. Schrader 
JAM SAM & 3 others.

Congratulations to Dr.David Aul/O, Bill Eckett/H, & Tucker Copy of Carbon for placing 2nd at Metro. This was Tucker's first All-Age placement!!!! The Bay Blue students are growing up


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Yea Martha and Pogo!!! Hard to believe that little spitfire will be 10....

Angie


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads Dr.!!
Sue


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Aaron - way to bring the little boy along. He is consistantly finishing!! With a win under his belt, it will not be long before one of those titles comes before his name.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Gwen Jones said:


> Aaron - way to bring the little boy along. He is consistantly finishing!! With a win under his belt, it will not be long before one of those titles comes before his name.


Aaron does a real nice job Gwen... ;-)

Angie


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any Derby news?

Thanks,


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Derby
1st - 19
2nd - 4
3rd - 11
4th - 23
rj - 9
j - 2, 7, 10, 12, 13, 14, 17, 20, 21

Amateur
1st - 4
2nd - 22
3rd - 31
4th - 42
JR - 12
J - 2, 6, 20, 26, 35, 36

sorry ... i am way too tired to type in the names


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

What a weekend for Clint Avant and Erin Willard!!! 1st,2nd,3rd, AND 4th in the Derby, not to mention the 1st,2nd, AND 4th in the Qual!!!
WOW!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Thank you!

Congratulations to Frank Higgins with a Derby win with Woody and a 4th with Emmy.

Marty & Lesa


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Huge Congrats to Dan, Marv, Scott, Martha, Mike Boley, Mike Molthan and Janice!!! Nice to see hard working friends do so well.

I'm happy for you!!!

Angie


----------



## Aaron Kelly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for your kind words Gwen and Angie. Rowdy is a really cool dog. Also thank you to our hosts Scott and Alice Carruth, Pin Oak Kennels and Sandy Creek Ranch. Thanks to our judges and workers. Congratulations to all who finished the trial. Looking forward to the spring. Hope to see you there.


----------

